# Sticky  Technicians tool box



## octaneman

Hobbyists and enthusiast are always looking for a way to help them get their ideas off the ground. The problem that every tech savvy person has is finding the right tools and parts manuals to do the job without being bombarded with useless trash from the Internet. Such as it is, it would take countless hours of searching before finding anything useful. TSF Home Support will do away with all that by providing techs and newbies with some tools to help them get information on semi conductor parts allot quicker and easier.


Educational sites that provides information, theory, project schematics , and much much more: 
https://learn.adafruit.com/ 
Arduino - Home
Learn Ladder Logic with a Free Version of RSLogix 500 and RSEmulator 500 | PLCdev
Atmel® Studio6 - Two Architectures, One Studio - Software



A digital electronic breadboard for setting up circuits (needs java environment to run) 
Java Breadboard | Download Java Breadboard software for free at SourceForge.net


Here's a link with semi conductor manuals with added tools: 
Free Software - Moyer Electronics


The hardest part in learning any trade is to be able to enhance one's ability to learn new tools quickly and efficiently. The most significant portion of one's time will be spent on translating one's ideas into reality by using a CAD program. One particular CAD program comes from Sunstone circuits, the program is so versatile and easy to learn you will wonder how anyone would do anything without it. Best of all its free and fully functional with no limitations. 

PCB123 CAD software from Sunstone: Quality Sunstone PCB Printed Circuit Boards Sunstone.com


Here is an excellent site that comes with PCB and 3D software for designing practically anything and it is absolutely free. 
DesignSpark - Home Â» DesignSpark


Here is a linear design simulation program for novices and professionals. 
Linear Technology - Design Simulation and Device Models

Online design simulators: 
https://easyeda.com/
Circuits Cloud - Free Online Circuits Simulator
Fritzing Fritzing


WEBBench Power designer from Texas Instruments. This environment allows the technician to create power supplies for any project. 
WEBENCH® Power Designer - TI.com



The programs posted work with 32 bit windows and may not be compatible with 64 bit and newer versions of windows. If for some reason the programs do not work try these links. 

Electrical and Electronic Formulas
Electrical formulas | Electronic formulas 


LED Calculator: LED series parallel array wizard

Electronic Cross reference software: 
NTE Electronics Inc | NTE QUICKCross Download



( The tools given is work in progress and will be updated and modified as time allows.)


----------

